# Help: Golf Stat-Related College Research Project



## Alty182 (Sep 3, 2011)

I am currently enrolled in a quantitative methods class and my Professor is having us conduct small, semester-long research reports relating to business, organizations, and/or society, and I would love to be able to use the regular golf stats found online to do this project. 

I am brainstorming ideas but am thinking along the lines of "Do higher prize funds/purses necessarily contribute to higher performance by the field of players, on average, on the PGA Ryder Cup" or something like that.

It definitely does not have to be that exact idea, but if anyone can think of something interesting that can be derived from common stats found online week-to-week, that would be fantastic. 

This is a quantitative project, so following previous research done about the challenge of the game of golf, or the effects of golf skills in regards to....etc. would not be viable options.

Thank you very, very much!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

It is my perception that the better players by pass the lower purse competition, and that these same better players only like to play in the larger purse tournaments. If 1st place is not worth a million dollars, it's a waste of their time. My other perception is that with all the endorsement money being paid now a days, that the better players will pick and choose which tournaments they want to play in, leaving a lot of tournaments competitive value suspect.......Anyways, that my story, and I am sticking to it.


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

I do not think that there is relation. All these top guys have earned more than enough. For example, for the Ryder Cup I may be wrong, but players do not get money to play there (just the endorsement money after the Ryder Cup).


----------

